# My first Pigeon...



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

My cuzzin and I were out fishing today, without any luck, and on the way back to the car we walked under an over pass. I spotted this guy roosting high above the river at about 45feet away. I got a clean head-shot and he dropped like a brick into the river. I had to get a little wet to retrieve him, but it was worth it.

Scout Gen2
30mm-25mm TBG
3/8" steel

Going to get a half dozen more and make a pigeon pie... haven't tried pigeon yet, but looking forward to it. Everyone always compares them to rats, but I live in the country...these are farm pigeons.









Thanks for viewing,
Len 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

At 45 feet, that was a superb shot! Hope you get a few more ... should be tasty.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Charles. it's always exciting getting a first. I am freezing the breast I have now, and heading out tomorrow to try to bag a few more. They are under almost every over pass and barn you visit. I just never tried to get one before because nobody here eats them. I've read so many posts on how tasty they are that I couldn't resist.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Great shooting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

theTurk said:


> Great shooting!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice! That's a tastey looking bird! Congratulations


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

They taste very good and this whole post seems like something I would create. How did you retrieve the bird? When I kill one over the middle of the river I try to get it but never can, of course the bird is dead BC a marble going 300+ fps drops em' dead. Great shooting.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

gabeb said:


> They taste very good and this whole post seems like something I would create. How did you retrieve the bird? When I kill one over the middle of the river I try to get it but never can, of course the bird is dead BC a marble going 300+ fps drops em' dead. Great shooting.


Thanks. I just took my boots and socks off and walked into the water. I was lucky enough to be at a shallow point of the river.
I have lost game in rivers though...and it sucks...I shot a huge pheasant a couple of weeks ago that dropped into a river and the current was so strong it sucked it under, never to be seen again. I wasn't going in to retrieve that one :/

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Ya I can't enen wade out to the middle in chest waders.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

gabeb said:


> Ya I can't enen wade out to the middle in chest waders.
> 
> Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


I take my chest waders with me too 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great shot my friend..Pigeon Pie....Taste reminds me of chicken....

OM


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I love squab. Happy hunting for enough for dinner


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

gabeb said:


> They taste very good and this whole post seems like something I would create. How did you retrieve the bird? When I kill one over the middle of the river I try to get it but never can, of course the bird is dead BC a marble going 300+ fps drops em' dead. Great shooting.


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

eagle_eye0214 said:


> gabeb said:
> 
> 
> > They taste very good and this whole post seems like something I would create. How did you retrieve the bird? When I kill one over the middle of the river I try to get it but never can, of course the bird is dead BC a marble going 300+ fps drops em' dead. Great shooting.


 what band set are u using?


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Usually 1-3/4 in. but for marbles I use 35-25 mm. golds gym green (heavy) singles. Pm with questions please.

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Good shot ! Should taste good !


----------

